# shortline listing source



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Don't know if this is the right area. Looking for a complete shortline listings from past to present. I don't remember but a few names and can't remember all the towns served so I guess I may be stuck. I remember the Cairo Fulton RR, but that is about it and I may have the name backwards. Hopefully there is...but I kinda doubt it. May have to piecemeal this...but thanks for any help!


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

did you have a particular railroad in mind?


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

If there are any big train shows near you, consider looking for an old edition of the "Official Guide". This publication came out monthly back in the steam/early diesel era and listed every ICC-regulated railroad in North America, complete with timetables and in some cases maps. Great reference material. IIRC, someone reprinted the largest ever edition of the Guide, from a date probably in the 1920's.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

The Doniphan, Kensett and Searcy were just northeast of us. Started as a timber train (if I remember correctly) and expanded. The Searcy depot is still there but the track was partially ripped up. The remainder is used to drop off supplies in Searcy. But no, no specific road. Just looking for some that may be interesting to model, as well as military rails that used to run on bases, forts, and other installations. Ebtnut, thanks! I didn't know about that...


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

The Official Guide is the way to go. You can also get them on eBay. Store them in a drawer, away from light. They are fragile, only meant to last a month. 
I picked up onfor about 10 bucks.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Cool! Then that's what I'll do. Thanks, folks!


----------

